# Snagging Hooks



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Just saw this on FB market place. How do I send this to the DNR? Illegal to posses or sell. What an idiot.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/286640182592805/


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

New Mexico! Tanner worked in Colorado so maybe a few escaped. All legal down in Chitcago.

Kisutch 

God Bless Dr Howard Tanner 

Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder 

Lake Michigan Lake Trout Gillnetters Association Join now 

Alwife what?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Illegal in MI, but maybe not in NM. Snagging is legal for a lot of species, in a lot of States. Heck, it is legal to snag rough fish in MI, if I am not mistaken. Carp, Gar, and Suckers are all considered "rough fish."


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Ordered! Thanks for the tip!!!! Hehehe only kidding of course.

Yep plenty of legal snagging especially in other states. Heck I think I saw some on Jann’s net craft in Ohio and even on cabelas site not long ago.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

*"Shipping & Returns*
Ships for $5.00 from Farmington, NM
No returns for this item"


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Really no different than the Dam Store selling them. They had them behind the counter.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Maybe somebody wants to go duck hunting and doesn't have a dog. Gotta get those carcasses to shore somehow. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

So funny watching you guys defend this. Each and every one of you has posted outrage over snagging in the NW Rivers forum at one time or another. :lol:


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

.... And here we go!!!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

piscatorial warrior said:


> So funny watching you guys defend this. Each and every one of you has posted outrage over snagging in the NW Rivers forum at one time or another.


Well I was just being a smart ass but I'm pretty sure I've always been clear that I think river salmon snagging is fine - they're mostly stocked fish that are in the river to die so if somebody wants to eat them, let em go at it however they want a long as they're staying within limits. Flossing IS snagging and that's how 95% of them are caught anywho. It's the label - snag sounds naughty while floss is more elegant - that creates the divide in opinion, IMO. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Macs13 said:


> Well I was just being a smart ass but I'm pretty sure I've always been clear that I think river salmon snagging is fine - they're mostly stocked fish that are in the river to die so if somebody wants to eat them, let em go at it however they want a long as they're staying within limits. Flossing IS snagging and that's how 95% of them are caught anywho. It's the label - snag sounds naughty while floss is more elegant - that creates the divide in opinion, IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



You must not remember the coils of 50# test littering the rivers


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't support snagging in general. But the fact that it isn't illegal everywhere is actually a fact. So someone in New Mexico selling snagging hooks doesn't bother me.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Ha! I'm batting a thousand today! I could've sworn the ad said Farmington Michigan.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Shoeman said:


> You must not remember the coils of 50# test littering the rivers


 i remember it well. n also getting leaks in the bottom of your waders, ( stepping on hooks, unable to patch) i don't n didn't mind people snagging salmon, it was the non targeted species getting taken, that i care about


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Shoeman said:


> You must not remember the coils of 50# test littering the rivers


The only areas where I've targeted salmon have been very well worn spots, the obvious dams, etc, so that hasn't really changed much, I'm guessing. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

The F-Book pushed this ad to me the other day:

“Starting to book for the 2021 snagging season! Season begins March 15 and ends April 30th. If you are thinking about what to get a fisherman in your family...this makes a great Christmas present. Book soon as we will fill up fast and have limited days available this year.”

Guide service in the Ozarks. Paddlefish the target species I believe. 

I don’t know a single thing about Paddlefish.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I will be the first to admit that 40 years ago I snagged my share of salmon. Made my own spiders and took lots of them. Since it's illegal now days I use a fly rod and bring home maybe two a year and have a ball catching them.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Paddlefish are good eating but are plankton eaters, won't hit bait or lures.


----------



## MI steelheader-Joe (Sep 23, 2019)

AdamBradley said:


> Ordered! Thanks for the tip!!!! Hehehe only kidding of course.
> 
> Yep plenty of legal snagging especially in other states. Heck I think I saw some on Jann’s net craft in Ohio and even on cabelas site not long ago.


I saw um at the cabelas in gr couple years ago


----------



## CoWalSki (May 31, 2003)

I still have a couple of molds that my dad milled for me. I use the weights ( minus the treble ) for 3 way rigging crawler harnesses. 
Take care and be safe out there 
CoWalSki


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

And spoons make people fat...


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

When I was in Colorado they had a snagging season for Kokanee. We caught a couple while I was guiding late in the season while nymphing for trout. Cool, bright red fish. Don't see the thrill in keeping any as they were about 12" long and half zombies...maybe canned kokanee?

Guys would set a cooler next to them and rip away, was fun to watch.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Way back when we were young and dumb somebody thought that if we could snag salmon maybe we could snag a deer. All I can say is don't try this at home or anywhere else. It will be a painful experience.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Martin Looker said:


> Way back when we were young and dumb somebody thought that if we could snag salmon maybe we could snag a deer. All I can say is don't try this at home or anywhere else. It will be a painful experience.


When we pulled the buck out of my SUV this morning I apologized for the fishing poles being in the way. The butcher asked if I snagged the deer or shot him. I told him it wasn't a salmon, that's all you're supposed to snag. 

Struck me as pretty funny. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

A) I want to hear every detail of this story!

b) was alcohol involved?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It involved a vw bug with a sun liner roof a snagging hook and three young foolish men. Nobody went to the hospital but it was close.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah the “intelligent” things we do in our youth!!!


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

AdamBradley said:


> Ah the “intelligent” things we do in our youth!!!


Should still be legal IMO.

We were youngens back then...that sounds like a good excuse...right ??


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I guess you could make it legal but I'm pretty sure it would be a one and done thing.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Love me some cheap snaggers! All BS aside, I've snagged fish, speared fish, shot them with bow and arrows, netted them, caught them on all kinds of bait and lures, love hooking trout on drys (I still have a hard time calling it "fly fishing" if it's not on top), and I say it's all good where it's legal and appropriate from a conservation perspective. I've had some great times snagging silvers in the salt.
View media item 119657View media item 119656


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Now the F-Book has decided I really need one of these contraptions as it pushes an ad to me for these nearly daily now. I guess they would be a little handy for catching what is usually the easiest fish to catch of all-time, the legendary Buzz Fish, when ya gotta open the bottle first to get after 'em...










sonuvaBITCH!!!! who put a hook on my bottle opener!!!!

I do kinda want one of these if I could get one with the all-too-effective part made out of rubber or something, just for shiggles. I mean you catch da fish, you put it in da cooler, you pull out one brewski, amirite?

I stared at these things on my F-book feed many many times before I finally dug into figgering out just WTF someone created this contraption for. Apparently they are designed to be cast and then automatically lay perfectly flat on the bottom of the stream, or the beer cooler I guess, until an unsuspecting Sucker (in either) comes along.


----------

